# Funny old hens now laying



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I have two five year old hens that stopped laying a couple of years ago. I lost two other old hens and added 4 new babies. Low and behold the two old hens started laying again along with the new babies. Now I have 6 eggs a day and have eggs coming out our ears. LOL. I'm just glad the girls are functioning again. I had thought that once they stopped, that was it. Nature finds a way. I guess this must keep the old ladies in the high ranking they demand. 

By the way...Hi everybody. I stopped logging on as my computer is giving me grief. Time to replace it and not looking forward to shopping for a new one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You too? One of my old Hamburgs started laying again and has gone broody to boot. I'm going to have to see if I can find a couple of chicks to give her since her eggs are infertile.

I had to replace mine last Fall. These things certainly don't last as long as the old ones did.


----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah I gave up on my old English game bantam but this winter she started laying again hope she starts settin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so what the heck is happening? My Hamburg has to be at or over seven years old. I hadn't noticed her laying in about a year. I would be very interested to know how often this happens and why it seems to be happening to three of us at least.


----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Nutrition has a big factor


----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

There's probably a lot a people this happens to but they butcher them before they give them a chance


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its very rare to even find a hatchery bird laying past the age of three. Many do not survive due to internal laying, so butchering isn't even most of the answer.

The fact these birds had not laid in a long time indicates they moved in to that period of their lives that should mean they are no longer capable of producing ova. Basically they entered menopause. 

I doubt that Barred's experience and mine have much to do with nutrition since our flocks have always been on the best feed we could find. The testament to that is two of my birds are nine years old and one will be ten in a couple of months. Barred has one that is 12. You don't have them live that long and not have the nutrition in place already.


----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah I guess I can't believe your chickens is just about 10 that's crazy old and I got a question I have a rooster and hen and hen is settin the rooster is being stupid should I get another hen for company


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most recommend a minimum of three chickens. That way if something happens to one, the other will not be left alone. Chickens are very social creatures and do best when they have some of their own kind around.


----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks I think I will get another hen I have other chickens but there bantams and scared of the my big Americana rooster


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He must be pretty anti social. My bantams ran with my large fowl without issues. After I sold my breeding flock, I moved the large fowl in to my bantam coop and things remained quiet.

Where you can run in to trouble is having more than one male running together, especially if they're young. I had two males that could free range together without incident. Of course one is the guy that will be ten. He was six or seven at the time he was out free ranging when the other younger male was out.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Robin. I have never had a 12 year old. I wish. The oldest hens I have (2) are on their way to 6 years old. I make sure I log each bird on the inside of the coop on the wall along with when they died. Two of my original flock I had to cull last year, two months apart. One could no longer walk due to egg paralysis and the other (Lead hen) swelled up in the rear so large, I thought she would burst. I could not feel eggs at all. Her rump was bright red and wheeping clear fluid. She was down and miserable. It broke my heart to have to do this. They were Barredrocks. I added a black Jersey Giant, two Wyondettes, and another Barredrock and she is one mean little nasty bird to the others babies. She is getting checked often by the older birds. LOL

Now to date. The other two hens from the the first flock are healthy and kicking. They were number 2 and 3 in ranking. Now they are 1 and 2 in the ranking. Now Im thinking that in order to keep high in the ranking, their hormones kicked in (the mystery of nature) to keep them in high ranking. It is the only thing I can think of. Just think of the importance of flock ranking to them. They get more food, better nesting spots and are in charge. Number 4 used to be no more than a Hawk Lookout soldier. She was fat and slow. Now she has lost weight and is busy chasing the others and in better health. Also laying makes her more important to the flock.

Gosh it is good to be back talking chicken talk. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its Hencackle that has the 12 year old. I haven't talked to her in months, guess I should send her an email to find out what the heck she's up to.

The one older bird sounds like she was internally laying and that she developed ascites from the infection. Other than spaying there wasn't a thing you could have done to help her.


----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

The anerauna hen gets along with the bantams she protects them from the rooster but I only have the one hen and she is settin so the big rooster is being stupid


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I miss Hencackle too. Did she ever show a picture of her 12 year old hen? I would love to see that. They are so funny can cute when they get old.

I hated having to put her down. She was miserable and the vet had no idea what to do. She never suggested spaying. Now I feel double horrible.

Can you actually feel internal egg laying? I tried to palpate her internally and externally and could not feel any mass. Guess it takes practice and this is my second flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't feel bad. I know a few have done it but its very expensive and can kill the bird. You did the right thing. 

Ova is being released in to the abdominal cavity instead of traveling down the tubes. After a while that mass can infect causing a build up of fluids. Other things such as tumors can do the same.

I still haven't emailed her to see what's up. She usually isn't this absent for this long. I need to make contact with Rachel too since she's gone to ground for a bit too long.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I know. I'm bad at taking time off the computer, sometimes for months. She will stop back. These pop-ups make me crazy and I get fed up and not visit so much anymore. It is either the Nuvi by Garmin updater or I picked up some bug that is causing all these banners and pop ups that block what Im reading.

This hen that started laying? She became real fat and just stood around and did hawk watch while the others ate. Now she is chasing them and more active. That might have started her laying again. Now she is svelte and very becoming and she knows it. LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That does sound like you've picked up a virus or trojan. Have you done a scan? There is a free version of Malware bytes that you can dowload. I use the paid version since it does the scanning and such automatically.

Also, download Adblock plus, does an amazing job blocking stuff.

And talk about timing, both Rachel and HC have emailed me. They're both doing well, busy as all get out. HC sold her burros since they were going after her goats. Rachel is still got more on her plate than one person should have.


----------

